# How long does it take......



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I haven't been able to post but been lurking around. Lucky is doing great he has adjusted well, everyone is enjoying him. So I'm having some issue with lucky and potty training. This is my question how long does it take for your dog to go and do poop? When we brought Lucky home his schedule was as follow he will eat 45 minutes later I would take him out and he will do his business. Now he's schedule totally has change it will take him about two to four hours to do poop. Is this normal? Let's say if I have to go and run some errands and he has not gone when I come home he will do it in his crate it has happen a few times. How can I fix this problem?

Denise


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Lucky looks like a baby from his picture. I would get an x-pen and put his bed and a pee pad and toy in for when you have to go out for such a long time. Four hours is a long time for one so tiny. He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think there's any set length of time. It really depends on the age of the puppy and the puppy itself. Definitely as the puppy get older month by month it will be able to hold it longer and longer.

Brando is now 7 months and can typically hold it for about 7hrs.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I do not think there is any real schedule. My Beamer goes once in the morning when we get up and once right before lunch. That is usually all he does in a day.. Occasionally he will go 1 or 3 times a day, but twice is most of the time.

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it changes a little when they get older, Gucci would go w/in an hour when she was a pup, now..she can hold it much longer. Some days, she only goes once a day...and that isn't quite predictable either! More often at early evening, though.

Does he poop in the crate often only after a few hours?  Maybe try switching his eating time around so you can be home when he goes, like feeding him right before you go out if he waits 3-4 hours.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I read (don't know if it always applies) to take your pup out right after they have anything to eat or drink. I did this and my dogs always went within 10 minuets.

I think they type of dog food also affects how fast they go, as some is more digestable than others..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Anytime you leave a young puppy there should be a place to sleep and a place to potty. Every puppy is different in their timing. Unless you are a stay at home puppy mom, most will adjust their timing to yours. Because I spend so much time with Smarty she just lets me know when and we go out. I can not give you her timing. Most days it is first thing in the morning and again in the evening, but if she eats at a different time it can be in the middle of the day.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WHEN I FEED MINE AROUND 6PM HE WONT GO UNTIL THE NEXT MORNING MOST TIMES.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

SHOWDOWN said:


> WHEN I FEED MINE AROUND 6PM HE WONT GO UNTIL THE NEXT MORNING MOST TIMES.


WOW!! That is a LONG time!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Gosh my dogs sometimes go 2-3 times a day for the big number 2 and they are urinating every two hours except when they are crated overnight and for naps . Mine are not puppies either . Cosmo is a year and a half and Ahnold is almost 2


----------

